# msn sur ipod touch 2G



## totof77 (17 Mai 2009)

Est-ce qu'il est possible d'installer msn de lire des vidéo sur youtube et dailymotion avec l'ipod touch 2G ? (je précise je ne l'ai pas jailbreake et je ne compte pas le faire) merci d'avance


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Mai 2009)

totof77 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il est possible d'installer msn de lire des vidéo sur youtube et dailymotion avec l'ipod touch 2G ?



installer msn pour lire des vidéos ?

c'est pas plutot "installer msn *et* de lire des vidéos" ?

il n'éxiste pas d'application msn édités pas microshiottes, mais il éxiste des applications qui permettent de discuter avec les contactes d'msn comme nimbuzz ou des webapps comme ebuddy.com

pour lire des vidéos sur youtube, faut utiliser l'applications youtube qui est livré avec l'OS.


----------



## fandipod (17 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Je confirme Ebuddy est un très bon logiciel... Sinon il existe une application qui s'appelle Truveo où tu cherches des vidéos à la fois sur Youtube et Dailymotion.


----------



## totof77 (19 Mai 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ces informations très précieuses!!


----------

